# Ryno Power rack



## PAJames

Hi, I'm looking for a power rack that won't break the bank, discovered this on eBay and would like to know if anyone has one and if its any good?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RYNO-ULTIMATE-POWER-RACK-CAGE-WEIGHT-BENCH-COMBO-DEAL-SQUAT-RACK-PULL-UP-/301183922407?pt=UK_Strength_Training&var=&hash=item8bc1c8495c


----------



## tommyc2k7

Looks exactly the same as the Gymano power rack which me and a few others have, would well recommend it, I'd like to change the bench some time in the future as I don't feel it's very stable


----------



## IronJohnDoe

Looks well worth the price! If I was having the space I would definitely buy it!


----------



## PAJames

tommyc2k7 said:


> Looks exactly the same as the Gymano power rack which me and a few others have, would well recommend it, I'd like to change the bench some time in the future as I don't feel it's very stable


Thanks for replying, does the bench look the same as the one you got, might buy a bench separately?


----------



## f4tb0y

Bought one of their racks a few weeks back, not the one with the pulley so it's a bit deeper, and I couldn't be happier.

Well made, easy to build and feels solid as a rock. Company was awesome to deal with and was delivered exactly when they promised.

If you need a rack go ahead and buy it now, you won't be sorry.


----------



## PAJames

f4tb0y said:


> Bought one of their racks a few weeks back, not the one with the pulley so it's a bit deeper, and I couldn't be happier.
> 
> Well made, easy to build and feels solid as a rock. Company was awesome to deal with and was delivered exactly when they promised.
> 
> If you need a rack go ahead and buy it now, you won't be sorry.


That's good to hear, how is it for bench pressing, I was thinking that the cross bar along the floor at the back of the rack might stop you getting the bench far enough back to bench press comfortably?

I would be putting it in my garage which has beams running across the roof at 220 cm high, I think this rack is 217cm high, do you think I would have any problem putting it together with only 3cm to spare. Thanks.


----------



## tommyc2k7

PAJames said:


> Thanks for replying, does the bench look the same as the one you got, might buy a bench separately?


It's exactly the same bench, didn't get it as a package like your one bought it seperate, wish I spent a bit more on the bench though. Can't fault the rack


----------



## PAJames

tommyc2k7 said:


> It's exactly the same bench, didn't get it as a package like your one bought it seperate, wish I spent a bit more on the bench though. Can't fault the rack


Has your rack got the lat attachment? If so is it smooth?


----------



## GarethKeenan

You can get it quite a bit cheaper from the British Fitness website. .


----------



## tommyc2k7

PAJames said:


> Has your rack got the lat attachment? If so is it smooth?


Yeah it does, I didn't have it on for over a year as my gym is so small it wouldn't fit well, ended up shuffling about to get it attached and so glad I did! No complaints on the pulldown, never really used the low pulley but I imagine it's the same


----------



## ukjcb

tommyc2k7 said:


> Yeah it does, I didn't have it on for over a year as my gym is so small it wouldn't fit well, ended up shuffling about to get it attached and so glad I did! No complaints on the pulldown, never really used the low pulley but I imagine it's the same


I have the Ryno ultimate rack from ebay and the lat pull is smooth. Was a few quid more but comes with extra attachments. Got the dip handles and tricep rope with it. Also the bench is actually different to the gymano one because it has thicker padding with a front handle and rear wheels. Easy to remove when not using it. Im happy with mine.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RYNO-ULTIMATE-POWER-RACK-SQUAT-CAGE-GYM-w-LAT-PULL-DOWN-SEATED-ROW-ARM-CURL-/301003927368


----------

